# Tissot Pr 516



## kato (Mar 8, 2009)

HI all quite new to the forum, but my man has started to get a little worried, at my increasing obsession at just looking a forum members watch shots!

Anyway i think i am in the right forum now to ask you experts a question. My chap has given me a Tissot Pr 516 but it is too small for him (he has lost the links )and I thought I might give it a new lease.

Anyway the face is very scratched I just wondered if anyone knew anything about the watch and if you think I could get a new scratch free face.

Thanks for any advice

K


----------



## kato (Mar 8, 2009)

kato said:


> HI all quite new to the forum, but my man has started to get a little worried, at my increasing obsession at just looking a forum members watch shots!
> 
> Anyway i think i am in the right forum now to ask you experts a question. My chap has given me a Tissot Pr 516 but it is too small for him (he has lost the links )and I thought I might give it a new lease.
> 
> ...


Forget it I think its 1970s but just tried to set the time and the minuites hand is not working....


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Needs a service like my PR516


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Pics? Its probably only the glass thats scratched... and people might be able to find links if we knew what you needed? just a thought...


----------

